# Help Sex the Cobalts



## Zuke72 (May 27, 2009)

Hello I have 2 cobalts getting around that age where they should be able to be sexed and I am just not that good at it. Looking for some opinions. Frog in left two pics are frog 1 and right two are frog 2. Thanks


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Looks like a pair.


----------



## Zuke72 (May 27, 2009)

Which one is the female do you think?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd go with a pair as well. Female on right.


----------

